# Latest labs-all advice welcome!



## SDM71 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All!

I'm a 42yo female finally diagnosed 1 year ago with Hashi's, after fighting with my doc for almost 4 years. It took a new doc and the right blood tests to find it. Antibodies were over 1600. 
I started on Synthroid, then moved to Synthroid/Cytomel and most recently switched to Armour this past Sept. 
I just got my most recent labwork back and I'm not sure where to go from here. I'm still exhausted by the afternoon. I'm currently taking 120 Armour 60 am/60 pm.
I was a runner (half marathons were my specialty) and now if I'm lucky I can run 1-2 times a week.

TSH .022 (.465-4.68)
FT4 1.01 (.78-2.19)
FT3 4.42 (2.77-5.27)
Vit B 292 (239-931) that's with monthly injections
Vit D 41.6 (30-170) take 2000iu nightly
Iron 48 (37-170) take 65mg nightly
ferritin 30.9 (6.24-137)

Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

While you could probably stand to go up a smidge on your Armour, I think your real problem lies with two things--your Vitamin D level and your ferritin level. Both of these are really low and both being low cause exhaustion as one of the main symptoms. Has your doctor talked with you about those?


----------



## SDM71 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Jenny V!

The doctor that runs the practice had a nurse call and tell me all my levels were fine.  But I see a PA who has been very open to anything I have suggested. I'm already supplementing with OTC, what else would help? I can get a higher VitD. I cook with cast iron pans and eat spinach and red meat. I also take magnesium and Vit C to help with absorption. I'm just not sure what else to do? Infusions? I have always had iron issues, had to take liquid iron when I was in HS. I also have pernicious anemia which is why I take B12 injections. I take Yaz to help with heavy periods but the thyroid meds definitely seem to negate that!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You might consider going up to 5,000iu of Vitamin D, but check with your doctor first. My levels are close to 100 and I still take 2,000iu of D myself, so I think you definitely need more. Also, I think liquid iron (Floradix, I think) absorbs better and doesn't cause as many side effects, so you might check into that. There have been others here who have had similar issues to yours so hopefully they'll be around with good advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am wondering if you are taking your Armour "before" your blood draw? T3 peaks in 4 hours, give or take. If that is the case you could be undermedicated. And even if that were or were not the case, you could stand some tweaking up say by 1/4 grain as your FT3 is at 4.02.

Most of us like it at about 75% of the range.

Also, check your ferritin as suggested.


----------



## SDM71 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Andros! I actually had to do this lab in the afternoon, so I didn't take my morning Armour that day. I hadn't had any since about 24 hours before.

I so appreciate this feedback! If I can ask another questions, is it common for the FT4 to be this low? I experienced the same thing when I was taking Synthroid and Cytomel. My FT3 would be at the high end, but the FT4 didn't seem to move.


----------

